# Frigate Bird II



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2016)

PB2B-2 Catalina VH-ASA, named _Frigate bird II_ is suspended from the ceiling of the excellent Powerhouse Museum in Sydney.



























For her story and a walkaround, take a look here: warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you sir, very nice.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2016)

Good ones.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Excellent.


----------

